# Scar balm?



## dixiedragon (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody have a scar balm recipe that they have had good results with?


----------



## lsg (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't have a recipe for a scar balm, but if I were making one, I would use base oils and essential oils with known regenerative properties. Here is a link with descriptions of base and essential oils. Choose several from the list and use a simple balm formula using these oils.

http://benaturallyou.com/skin-care/ingredients-we-love/

Here is a link with a balm recipe, just plug in the base and essential oils with the qualities you need:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recipe/recipe.asp?recipe_id=249


----------



## Robert (Sep 22, 2013)

What does a scar balm do?


----------



## Relle (Sep 22, 2013)

I would use rosehip oil or calendula. I treated a scar on my face with rosehip oil (rub in a couple of drops a day) for a year and nobody can see the scar at all. It was about 4 inches across my right cheek.


----------



## Robert (Sep 23, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> I would use rosehip oil or calendula. I treated a scar on my face with rosehip oil (rub in a couple of drops a day) for a year and nobody can see the scar at all. It was about 4 inches across my right cheek.


You don't mean a fresh scar or scar in the making when you started, right?  So this was an existing scar, and this oil made it go away in a year?  This is very interesting!  Has anyone ever tested it by putting the oil on just part of a scar?


----------



## Relle (Sep 23, 2013)

This was a fresh scar from having a BCC skin cancer cut out. I didn't start putting on the oil until the skin had healed somewhat about 6 wks later. I wouldn't put it on an open wound. I also had acupuncture for 1 yr as well.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 24, 2013)

Robert said:


> What does a scar balm do?


 
I am looking for something that will make my scars shrink and fade.


----------



## lsg (Sep 25, 2013)

Retinol is an ingredient in many scar creams.  It is available at makingcosmetics.com

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Vitamin-A-Microcaps-retinol-p327.html


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

lsg said:


> Retinol is an ingredient in many scar creams.  It is available at makingcosmetics.com
> 
> http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Vitamin-A-Microcaps-retinol-p327.html



Holy cow! I didn't know you could buy retinol to formulate with!!! 
Thank you! I love the stuff!:clap:


----------



## StarBrown (Sep 26, 2013)

Onion EO is very, very effective for raised scar/keloid reduction and very, very funky smelling.  It with beeswax, castor oil and pokeweed root was like magic on my c-section road map. It took almost year, because I only applied at night and bathed each morning.  Had I used it continuously, it would have probably gone faster.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 7, 2013)

Where do you get onion EO?


----------



## tschwenn (May 22, 2014)

I would be really interested in trying that too! Had a mastectomy (single) this February and got a lift on the other side to I've got scars on one side up to under my armpit and the other side the smiley face scar o-) (but vertical).  When we move in August I'll have my own "crafting" space to spread out and want to get back into this wonderful mess 

Was previous on this board under Blue Goddess Body Care


----------



## AcornSky (May 22, 2014)

Retinol is also present in rosehip oil - don't you just love it when two bits of info back each other up like that!


----------



## Ankh (May 22, 2014)

hey there....
do you know shea butter will fade your scars? :shock: trust me it worked for me... 
I had these stubborn mosquito bite scar on my arm- huge scars...
you will make out difference within 3-4 days... apply 3-4 times a day, helped me.. hope will help you too..


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2014)

tschwenn said:


> Had a mastectomy (single) this February and got a lift on the other side to I've got scars on one side up to under my armpit and the other side the smiley face scar o-) (but vertical).  When we move in August I'll have my own "crafting" space to spread out and want to get back into this wonderful mess



tschwenn, it sounds like you've been through a lot.  I am glad you made it through to tell us about it -- and to soap (and balm) again!


----------



## seven (May 23, 2014)

I agree with making rosehip as one of the main ingredients. Also, might wanna look at things that can lighten the skin, like licorice root, chamomile, papaya, and bearberry.


----------



## Relle (May 23, 2014)

tschwenn said:


> I would be really interested in trying that too! Had a mastectomy (single) this February and got a lift on the other side to I've got scars on one side up to under my armpit and the other side the smiley face scar o-) (but vertical). When we move in August I'll have my own "crafting" space to spread out and want to get back into this wonderful mess
> 
> Was previous on this board under Blue Goddess Body Care


 
 Glad your back, do you want this new account merged with the Blue Goddess Body Care ? Admin tried to find your last account and we can't find it.


----------



## tschwenn (May 24, 2014)

That would be great   My info was [email protected] & Blue Goddess (Teri).  Just got back from fishing and am I RED! lol  My last chemo was a couple weeks ago and I forgot the sun will get me worse right now - time for the SPF 50


----------



## Silverwolf (May 24, 2014)

Emu oil and mango butter are both supposed to have scar reductive properties.


----------



## soapylondon (May 27, 2014)

I love Rosehip oil. My daughter suffered a cigarette burn in her face while on holiday (I was so upset someone just passing by did it by accident). She was just 3. I applied organic Rosehip oil twice a day for more than a year. No visible scar now.


----------

